# Diatomaceous Earth



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone know if it is possible to purchase food grade diatomaceous earth in the Chapala area?


----------



## GRINGOMAC (Jul 3, 2011)

Never heard of it until you mentioned it, and then thought I was missing out so I had a look.. I suppose you are deworming a dog?

Diatomaceous Earth - Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth Health Benefits


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

GRINGOMAC said:


> Never heard of it until you mentioned it, and then thought I was missing out so I had a look.. I suppose you are deworming a dog?
> 
> Diatomaceous Earth - Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth Health Benefits


No, food grade is for human consumption. Some think it's weird, others swear by it.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

I have bags of it for the filter on our swimming pool , but the stuff I have is great for plants and bad for people . It makes your body itch and the fine particles are similar to the negative affects of asbestos .


----------

